# Name character/powers/anime



## rickyknight1 (Apr 13, 2016)

<br /><br />Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Beetleson (Apr 27, 2016)

ooooo


----------



## Mr.Beetleson (Apr 27, 2016)

mmmm


----------



## Mr.Beetleson (Apr 27, 2016)

ggggggggg


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Name him? 
Hisoka Morou from Hunter x Hunter 
I'm not sure what his power is since I stopped reading/watching Hunter x Hunter. 

So I keep this going?










Also, shouldn't this be in the tv/books/movie sections?


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

That's the deaf guy from Gangsta. I think his name was something like Nicolas or Nick or something. His power was beating up people. I don't properly know how to express it in English.

Now, who is she?


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Akane Tsunemori/Resistance to Psycho Pass value rise due to traumatic experiences or generally unconditional acceptacne of society/Psycho pass


----------



## rickyknight1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Samurai champloo, but i forgot her name lol 😊

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

rickyknight1 said:


> Samurai champloo, but i forgot her name lol &#55357;&#56842;


Someone else than. I am curious if someone can tell her special power, because I think it's not commonly stated anywhere.

You get 1/3 of a point.


----------



## rickyknight1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Powers, im not sure if she had any. Al though she was quite persuasive lol 

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

rickyknight1 said:


> Powers, im not sure if she had any. Al though she was quite persuasive lol


It was probably too tricky question and no one seems to either know or don't bother. So I will reveal:

Her name is Fuu and her special ability is eating so much she looks like baloon and after she digest she is slim again (once it help her to confuse some guards chasing her).






According to some: "Her stomach is connected to outer space."





Next time something (perhaps) simpler:


----------



## rickyknight1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh, well that's good to know 😍

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


----------

